# Finally Got My Nile Monitor.



## bobme

Finally the time has come for me to get my nile monitor. 
One day i woke up and i was like, I think its time for me to add one more herp to my colection. So I went out and sought after a nile monitor. Soon to find - they are real hard to find in my area. I made a few phone calls to people i know around simi the area. I was able to track down a juvi (cb!) so I bought it. I am real happy with him / her and I cant wait to it gets larger.
Right now its mostly eating crickets and super worms - but i hope in a while to be able to use my buddies rat rack and start feeding him pinkies.
here is a photo attached, its name is sous - I bought it because of my promo at work, maybe you can figure out what my promo was from the name? lol

the length is about 12" and growing. Its all ready a lot fatter - this photo is about 4 days old.
for now, it is being housed in my 200 gallon tank. I plan on building a larger cage for her in a while - 10'x5'x6' in the same room. Then once it out grows that - its going out side in the pond area.
Thanks for looking.

Long time no see.
bobme


----------



## jp80911

how big do they get?


----------



## bobme

It really depends on where you read. But for the most part people all seem to say around 7 foot mark is there wall. 
I know some people who have 5 footers that are around 25 - 30 pounds.


----------



## bobme

This is not mine, this one is at a zoo. 
I am guessing its near the 7 foot mark. No idea what is weighs .. a lot?


----------



## jp80911

damn, look at those claws, those can do some real damage when it's in a bad mood..and the tail.
the bite is gonna be deadly too I'm sure.
so you gonna go pet it when it's full grown?


----------



## bobme

lol, f*ck no.


----------



## Mettle

The zoo pic looks to be an obese animal. Don't let yours get that fat.


----------



## His Majesty

congrats on the purchase.

7 foot is hell of a size. although the one in the zoo pic looks as if it cant even hold it own body weight up


----------



## bobme

I don't plan on letting my Nile get that much over weight. I try to take great care of my animals, that's one reason why i waited so long to get him.
Thanks guys ...
bobme


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Damn...long time no see









Nice looking lizard...can you explain how you care for something like that? Diet...heating...that kind of thing.


----------



## Omnius

You know it is possible to semi tame these guys down with gentle routine handling from an early age... though its not always successfull but its worth a shot with a monster like that.


----------



## bobme

Well .... I can try! lol

Right now like i said its in a 200 gallon tank. I am building a huge tank for it soon. Im sure you all know i build tank ... large ones. lol so this should be a walk in the park ...
I have a mix with coconut bedding / soil substrate for him. They love to dig. I add about a half of gallon of water into the bedding to keep it moist daily. I am using two 200 watt lights to keep the basking side of the tank at 120 - 135 degrees. He has a large water dish to swim / bask in also. He likes to soak in it around 2 - 4 hours a day.
Right now i am feeding him crickets and super worms. I would say he is eating 20 - 30 crickets a day. I will be setting up a rat rack to feed him soon, giving him pinkies.
I try to hold him once a day, but they do sleep a LOT. and when i wake him up he gets mad as f*ck, tail whip, snapping, and hissing ...

So far so good, and i love having him!


----------



## dark FrOsT

Grats my friend on the nile monitor, its one of my favorites for sure. its been a while since i have seen you around here


----------



## bobme

Yea, sorry mate. Ive been busy with life and medical crap.


----------



## dark FrOsT

me and you both, have not been to active here but i do come and check whats going on here at p-fury often.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Get used to that!







I tediously worked with my former Nile, and he remained a bastard. He never bit me, but was quick to snap me with the tail, and his claws marred up my arms pretty good. Always a good eater, though. I rescued him from a negligent pet store, did what I could with him and sold him to another caring keeper. They are one of my favorite lizards merely based on looks.


----------



## bobme

Gave him 100 crickets today and he ate most of them. In a few more weeks I will post a new better photo of him. We can then get a nice comparative of growth! im so happy, but he is such a BITCH!


----------



## xeloR

nice lizard! i have always like the niles better than the savannahs- they are much more aggressive though!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO

wow congrats, I'm soo jealous I want one soo badly now lol. don't have the space for it with all the animals I currently have but if I manage to make space I'll def get one or a Red Tegu. Always drawn to it don't know why?


----------



## bobme

I for the most part have been drawn to them my self. I really don't care - that's why I got one now baby!


----------



## bobme

You can see from when I first got her, to now that she is larger and thicker. Just wanted to post a new better photo of her.


----------



## His Majesty

How active is she? do you ever let her out and handle her?


----------



## xeloR

dude she looks so badass- that stance is wild!


----------



## bobme

she is out and about around 8 hours a day. Each day I try to hold her, but she whips me a lot.
That stance is a defensive stance - getting read to bite me.


----------



## bobme

He started his shed today! I have had him about 3 weeks now and he has started his first shed since I got him. I knew he was growing!


----------



## bobme

Here is a photo of her shedding! yay for me!


----------



## xeloR

so is it a he or she?


----------



## bobme

I really got no damn idea.
I might slip up and call it a he because that's the English language, any item that is unknown is a male. However I am hoping its a female - because I named it "Sous" but .. whatever it is i don't personally care much. Half of me hopes that it is a male, so it will be larger.
I will find out once it gets older. Females heads are smaller / slender - then a males head.


----------

